# Salida de audio quemada



## quark (Nov 23, 2009)

Hola a todos los foreros y saludos desde España.
Ya que hay verdaderos profesionales en el foro, a ver si me podéis echar una mano.
Se trata del radio cd navegador de mi coche. Me cambiaron altavoces delanteros, la fuente estuvo algunas horas funcionando en vacío, sin conectar las vías delanteras, cuando conecté la señal de altavoces a la etapa (tiene entrada de alta) las vías traseras iban perfectamente, pero las delanteras se escuchaban sin distinguir nada solo algunas frecuencias de baja. Pensando que era un problema de ajuste, trasteando, la vía delantera izda dejo de escucharse (posible corto con cable de corriente). El caso es que conectando el parlante como vosotros los llamáis a la vía izda esta muda y la vía derecha da una calidad muy mala.
Mi pregunta es ¿Es posible dañar la salida por trabajar la fuente sin conectar altavoces?. Si es así, ¿el daño estará en la salida? (entiendo que transistores o IC).
Dispongo de osciloscopio para comprobar el circuito, aunque aún no he abierto la unidad. El procedimiento seria localizar el IC de salida y comprobar la entrada a ese o esos IC de las 4 vías.
¿Sería posible, puesto que la señal va a un amplificador sacar la señal preamplificada (RCA) a partir de este punto del circuito?. Perdonad por la extensión y gracias de antemano


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Intercambia las salidas para descartar daño en los altavoces . Salu2.


----------



## quark (Nov 23, 2009)

Gracias Tecnogirl, ya lo hice los altavoces están bien, incluso los he alimentado con una señal de entrada con mp3 al RCA del amplificador y funcionan todos los canales perfectamente, el problema está en las salidas delanteras de la fuente (una muda y la otra muy entrecortada), ya comentaba que estuvieron las dos entrecortadas antes de morir una de ellas.
Gracias


----------



## JoniDf (Nov 23, 2009)

no tenes un probador de audio para ver si le llega señal al amplificador ? o si sale? 
fijate el datasheet del amplificador que tenes !
podria ser el integrado o los capacitores de salida , no te puedo decir con precision el problema , proba con los capacitores que es lo mas barato
Saludos


----------



## quark (Nov 24, 2009)

No tengo el datasheet del equipo, es el de origen BMW de hace unos cuantos años e incorpora el sistema de navegación. Se que unos los fabricó Alpine y otros VDO. El orden lógico entiendo que sería comprobar la señal antes de la amplificación en los 4 canales con el osciloscopio (esto lo tengo complicado tendría que hacerlo con la unidad montada) y a partir de ahí comprobar primero los condensadores (imagino que la mayoría serán cerámicos y algún electrolítico) y después los integrados


----------

